# Orange Blossom



## Hazel (Jul 6, 2010)

I tried searching and didn't find a definite answer. I'd like to find an EO or FO which really, really smells like orange blossoms.

I found this one 

http://www.peakcandle.com/products/Oran ... F1149.aspx

Has anyone used this one? Or is there better ones out there? 

Thanks


----------



## honor435 (Jul 7, 2010)

I adore peak, as you know! I havent soaped it yet, but do not care for this one. If you want a good one cranberry apple maramalade is awesome!


----------



## Hazel (Jul 7, 2010)

I know you adore them. That's why I went and checked out the site.   

Thanks for the answer. I'll keep looking for another orange blossom. I'll have to add the cranberry apple maramalade to my wish list.


----------



## honor435 (Jul 7, 2010)

hey, the one I have is called "summer orange flower", do I dont know if its the same, or they just changed the name?


----------



## Hazel (Jul 7, 2010)

I just went and looked. They're different scents.

Summer Orange Flower -  Blooming petals of orange flower fragrantly embrace this beautiful creation. Summer orange flower is a fresh fragrance reminiscent of sunny summer days. Blended with of hints of neroli, orange blossoms, a splash of grapefruit and sweet summer coconut, this lovely scent just says Summer! 


New! Orange Blossom - Orange Blossoms, the flowers of orange trees, are attractive and enticingly aromatic. If you've ever been in Florida on a beautiful Spring day, you'll be reminded of the orange blossom scent when you smell our fragrance oil. It's sweet, citrusy, fresh, and romantically pleasant. Orange blossom flowers have long been associated with good fortune and are commonly used in bridal bouquets. Sensual and uplifting.

Thanks Kim. I'll have to get a sample of this one and see if it's what I want.

Oh, and I forgot to mention - I did another CP batch and attempted to swirl. I don't know how the swirl turned out yet but at least this time the soap doesn't look like something that came out of the backside of cow.    Although on the previous CP batch even though it looks nasty, the lather is wonderful - almost like a foamy cream. I'll have to type it up and post the recipe.


----------



## honor435 (Jul 7, 2010)

cool, i did a swirl, the brown(liquid color) looks a ugly gray, and when I cut it, it left drag marks where the color was, not so nice looking, seriously, I may stick to solid colors!


----------



## Hazel (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm sorry it didn't turn out for you.

I just get so frustrated. I see other people's beautifully swirled soaps, I follow the instructions and mine turn out looking like crap.  :cry: 

But I'm not giving up. I'll just keep practicing. Besides, my family and friends like getting free soap. They don't care how bad it looks, just as long as it cleans


----------



## KD (Jul 19, 2010)

*orange Blossom FO*

I found a very realistic orange blossom scent at Ellen's Essentials.  It is called Neroli fragrance oil.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi KD,

Thanks for posting. I'll have to try this one, too.

What a great site! Those Peacock dyes are very interesting. Hmm...I might have to buy one to try out.   

I see my budget is going to be blown again.  :shock:


----------

